# MacTelnet X preview is out!



## hazmat (Jul 12, 2002)

I am at work on Windows, but can't wait to finally check this out when I get home.  A full replacement for Terminal.app.  I have been waiting a long time to check this out since I am not happy with GLTerm.

http://www.mactelnet.com/


----------



## btoneill (Jul 12, 2002)

Or, you could just install Xdarwin and run an actual xterm and a real telnet 

Brian


----------



## hazmat (Jul 12, 2002)

Nah, no way I will run X just to get an xterm/eterm.  OS X is the reason I got a Mac in the first place.  I hate X Windows.


----------



## btoneill (Jul 12, 2002)

The reason I got OS X is I LOVE X Windows  To each their own I guess 


Brian


----------



## hazmat (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't understand the logic there. :-/


----------



## btoneill (Jul 12, 2002)

The logic being there is finally an OS out there that I will run X applications natively that also has real productivity apps (Office/Quicken/etc).

Before I moved to OS X, I had to have multiple computers around to do what I needed, now, I have one. There is a very large number of die hard UNIX folks moving to OS X for the exact same reason, we're sick of having to have our beloved unix box with our beloved X apps, and having to have yet another box taking up space to run the apps that don't exist on our unix boxes (office/quicken/quicktime/etc). Now, I have the best of both worlds, and I'm no longer feel like i have my hands tied due to the OS I'm currently in.

Brian


----------



## hazmat (Jul 12, 2002)

Okay, I understand.  By curiosity, what are some X apps that you run that you couldn't live without?


----------



## btoneill (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, for starters Xterm 

We have:
Xv
gimp (i refuse to pay for photoshop, and i really don't do much photo editing)
etherreal
xfig


Not to mention commerical apps that I have to support from home (run them from work via tunneling X thru ssh) such as:
Legato Networker
Veritas Volume Manager
Lucent VitalSoft QIP
Firewall-1 GUI
etc.

Plus lots of other apps I tend to use when I need them, but aren't really "must have" apps, but I know them, and have used them for years. I also love the ability to display Citirx sessions back to my home from work via the X client over ssh.

Brian


----------



## kmgrant (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm glad somebody's interested in MacTelnet X! 

Feel free to comment on MacTelnet, ask for features or point out problems, etc.  I'll try to read everything posted here.

But also keep in mind that I have only a few test machines and rely heavily on users to help me find bugs.  Believe it or not, I may have no idea that a particular problem is showing up; so if MacTelnet gives you trouble, let me know (and preferably send me a MacTelnet.crash.log file from the Console).  My E-mail is on the web site www.mactelnet.com.

Thanks!
Kevin G.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey, Kevin.  Nice to see you around here.  I haven't tried MacTelnet X since the early stages, but will check it out again.  Honestly, Apple pretty much fixed all the problems I was having with Terminal in OS X 10.2.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll go ahead and put in my usual plug for iTerm for a terminal emulator (tabbed shells, Cocoa interface, blinding scroll speed, anti-aliased fonts, etc.):
http://iterm.sourceforge.net


----------



## kmgrant (Feb 5, 2009)

It's been a long time since I posted here...but this seems like a relevant thread. 

MacTelnet 4 beta has been out for awhile, and I've been making incremental improvements to it almost every day for a long time.  It has a ton of enhancements over older versions, and is turning into a very solid app.  If you're interested, please check it out.  Same site as before, mactelnet.com.


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmm... Is there really that much interest still in a telnet client? I mean: Those who know what telnet is certainly know their way around the Terminal and might simply use "telnet" there - for the few things that still are done with telnet. I mean: I do. I've left other telnet-clients behind, I'd say, in about 2002 or 2003 (the age of this thread) - and I guess most people have. Not to be a party-p**per, but is the interest in your software still there, six years after this thread died?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2009)

Ssh ftw.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2009)

Well - if I had an option to pick the method, it would be ssh. But in the real life one can't always choose... 
I must be one of the rare ones here then, using telnet daily at work, to discover why something isn't working when it's not working. For my particular purposes, I can't use ssh in that case.

Fryle - we still have Finder, Network Utility, Console, Disk Utility etc around. Why not just restore asr via command line as it works better than DU ever has while we're at it? Darwin for the win...


----------



## kmgrant (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, this is part of my dilemma...MacTelnet's name is purely historical, and I've been struggling to find another name.

MacTelnet 4 is, in fact, a complete replacement for Terminal (for local apps), and even its remote connections have expanded to have front ends for SSH, SFTP, etc.


----------

